# Texas Hill County Herf



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well as you seen from Rhonda's pics the some of the H-Town crew took a road trip west to the Texas Hill County to meet some BOTL and see a SOTL we haven't seen in a few. We head to The Tobacco Haus Cigar Lounge in New Braunfels. First time for me to be at this new Lounge. adamsdb (Dwain) who lives in town had went by there a couple times to let them know what we where doing. One of the owners Mark was kind enought to reserve a couple tables for us so there would be no problems. Well as you can see from the pics this was a great time! Alot of smoking and just a little bit of drinking LOL. Got to meet a couple guys that life out there (what a great place to live!). JeffyB (Jeff) and adamsdb (Dwain). l0venpeace (Heather) made the trip with her co-worker Ralph. There was ten of us in all and it was a blast. So here are the pics. Joe decided him and Troy need to do some crazy shot called a Leather Neck so they are the high light 

1. JeffyB (Jeff), patefengreen (Rhonda), boomerd35 (Troy), adamsdb (Dwain), and vegasgirl (Tiffany).

2. Bullybreed (Joe), Jeff, Rhonda, Troy, Dwain, sysrock (Bo), and Tiffany.

3. Ralph, l0venpeace (Heather), and Joe.

4. Joe and Troy.

5. Joe and Troy.

6. Troy

7. Joe

8. Joe and Troy

9. Bo, tx_tuff (Frank), and Ralph.

10. Tiffany and her ash.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn!! That looks like it was a great time!!! Thanks for sharing Tx!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

aww such a cute bunch!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

*This looked like alot of fun! Sorry Stogie (Daniel, a.ka. dada, a.ka.baby) and I couldn't be there, it was Stogie Jr. fault, BOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------

